# Help me with this in Phase Plant



## Macrawn (Apr 16, 2021)

Hey folks. I got Phase Plant back in November and I've been impressed with it. 

One thing I cannot figure out though is I want to limit the key range in an oscillator. Like in Falcon 2 when you drop in the oscillator it shows on the keyboard and you can adjust the keyboard range it will play on easy. 

What I want to do is limit a wavetable osc to only play below C1 and I cannot figure out how to do that. There is probably some stupid simple way of doing it but I don't see it. I looked through the manual too but I don't see anything.


----------



## gamma-ut (Apr 17, 2021)

As far as I’m aware there’s no keyrange setting, which is a bit of an omission in a synth designed for layering, but hey-ho. It would make sense to have something like that in a group container.

The nearest method I know is to use a Note MIDI module in the bottom (input) shelf of the rack and use that to modulate gain in the target oscillator. It doesn’t give a hard switch as the range setting only goes to an octave but maybe a fade across several notes is not an issue in this case? I tried knocking something with a Max module but couldn’t get a hard switch, though possibly routing output from a bipolar Note module to a Min and Max might do the job (and is a bit of a faff).

Maybe a feature request to Khs unless I've missed something obvious that's already there.


----------



## Macrawn (Apr 17, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> As far as I’m aware there’s no keyrange setting, which is a bit of an omission in a synth designed for layering, but hey-ho. It would make sense to have something like that in a group container.
> 
> The nearest method I know is to use a Note MIDI module in the bottom (input) shelf of the rack and use that to modulate gain in the target oscillator. It doesn’t give a hard switch as the range setting only goes to an octave but maybe a fade across several notes is not an issue in this case? I tried knocking something with a Max module but couldn’t get a hard switch, though possibly routing output from a bipolar Note module to a Min and Max might do the job (and is a bit of a faff).
> 
> Maybe a feature request to Khs unless I've missed something obvious that's already there.


Thanks bud I was pulling my hair out. Seems like an obvious and easy thing to have in there. 
I was looking at the note module but I couldn't really figure out how I could use it to do that. I didn't think to route it like that, might be a good enough solution so thanks!

I'll put in a feature request.


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 18, 2021)

Did this solution work? I have had the same problem myself when planning to assign samples to individual keys - gave up on it. 

Otherwise a very creative instrument that has lured me away from Kontakt and Reaktor


----------

